# How many people will get their trackers back?



## mister32 (6 Jan 2017)

To help the professor can we maintain a tally of the numbers?

Boi 2010 2,100
Ptsb 2014 1450
Ulster bank 2016 2,000 
Boi2016 601 
Boi 2016 error 3900
Aib 2017 3003

Just top of my head


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jan 2017)

Great idea Mister - I had planned to do it myself. 

That adds up to about 13,000, although the 3,900 BoI ones refer to people who had the wrong rate by 0.15% which should be in a separate category.

The banks have over the years restored trackers based on complaints directly or through the direction of the FSO. 
Maybe another 3,000 ? 

There are also the disputed cases which are not included in the above figures 
Bank of Ireland Staff Mortgages : 1,800
AIB 3.67% rate cases : 2,000 ( My guess and I have no basis for it) 


Brendan


----------



## dejected (6 Jan 2017)

Does the AIB figure include EBS customers?


----------



## SaySomething (6 Jan 2017)

Reported in the Irish Examiner today: possibility that the end result may be closer to 20,000 customers. http://www.irishexaminer.com/ireland/aib-sets-aside-190m-tracker-compensation-437957.html

Also op-ed piece in the Irish Examiner today from a district court judge calling for a criminal investigation: "There must be a paper trail on tracker mortgage decisions." http://www.irishexaminer.com/viewpo...ail-on-tracker-mortgage-decisions-437875.html


----------



## Lightening (6 Jan 2017)

What about KBC? No mention of them above? Anyone have any idea how many are in their review and how many affected? I presume this latest higher amount (20,000) includes this bank?


----------



## mister32 (6 Jan 2017)

Padraic Kissane interviewed 

AIB doesn’t know how many people are affected

[broken link removed]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Jan 2017)

Has ptsb issued any statement about how many people are affected on top of the 2015 "breaking out of fixed rate early" issue? 

Brendan


----------



## SaySomething (4 Aug 2017)

As part of an interview given to the Irish Times today, Gerry Mallon (CEO Ulster Bank) disclosed that their confirmed impacted customers had increased to approximately 3,500. This is an increase on the original figure listed above in January.

Adding to the figures above this results in:

2,100 Boi 2010 
1,450 Ptsb 2014
3,500 Ulster bank 2017
601 Boi 2016
3,900 Boi 2016 
3003 Aib 2017
*14,554 Total*

Is this correct or have there been other figures release recently? Obviously KBC, BOI Staff Mortgages and AIB customers with the percentage margin anomaly aren't included above. Does this mean that the suggested figure of 20,000 affected customers is highly likely?


----------



## SaySomething (8 Oct 2017)

Oct 2017 update as reported in various press/Oireachtas hearings.

2,100 Boi 2010
1,951 Ptsb 2017
3,500 Ulster bank 2017
602 Boi 2017
3,916 Boi 2016
3,200 Aib 2017
*15,269 Total

Missing: KBC, DANSKE, plus it’s likely more cases will be uncovered as the Examination continues. *


----------



## moneymakeover (8 Oct 2017)

Has anyone noticed that the big 2 have both done something to artificially increase their numbers
The cost to the bank per customer approx €500
But gets their reports looking healthy

Puts BOI total at 8,002

In other words "nothing left to find here"


Aib

https://www.google.ie/amp/s/www.iri...ustomers-by-as-much-as-500-1.3234394?mode=amp

BOI
https://www.irishtimes.com/business...sands-of-tracker-mortgages-1.2908657?mode=amp


----------



## Linten (8 Oct 2017)

That's a red herring from BOI!! The last 3916 cases are already on Tracker and they have discovered small errors in respect of the margin being charged varying but  c. 10 to 20 basis point. These should not be mentioned in any computation of customers returned to Tracker.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Oct 2017)

moneymakeover said:


> But gets their reports looking healthy



Hi mm

Those links don't work. 

Anyway, it's  exactly the opposite to what you are suggesting. 

I have only very occasionally heard any commentator talking about the average cost.  The big one at all the Oireachtas hearings is the numbers affected. 

And they refer to BoI as 8,000 who lost their trackers, whereas the reality is that it is much lower - 2,100.  They also discovered 6,000 whose rate was 0.15% higher than it should be.


----------



## moneymakeover (9 Oct 2017)

Links fixed

What I'm saying is these are examples of small overcharging.

The bigger scandal is those whose trackers were wrongfully removed.

For bureaucrats they are all lumped together

By the way @SaySomething  the third figure for BOI should read 3,916


----------



## SaySomething (9 Oct 2017)

@moneymakeover fixed it there thanks!

I agree that they are examples of small overcharging but the tracker examination related to the wrong margin being applied by the banks, no matter what the percentage.


----------

